# Cabin in the Woods



## Steerpike (Oct 1, 2012)

Just saw this over the weekend (while staying at a cabin in the woods). Hard to discuss at length without giving it away, but I quite enjoyed it (not at all what I was expecting) and I'm curious whether anyone else liked it. No spoilers please


----------



## soulless (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw it a while back and it is indeed awesome in the way of all Whedon.  Also, the DVD commentary is one of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm a huge Whedon fan, and I thought the movie was ok. Something about it didn't click with me.  I'm going to have I give it another go in the future.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 6, 2012)

I wasn't impressed. 

Staying away from spoilers, I'll just say it felt like it let the cat out of the bag far too early. It didn't leave much room for discovery (for the viewer), I was never invested in any character, and let's be honest...spoofing the 'cabin in the woods' sub-genre is completely pointless. What was the last entry in that sub-genre that *wasn't* a horror-comedy to begin with?

Maybe I disliked it more than I should have because I had recently watched the sensational TUCKER & DALE VS. EVIL - perhaps the best 'cabin in the woods' movie ever made.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 6, 2012)

I liked Tucker & Dale, but I liked Cabin in the Woods better. I'm not sure its a straight-up spoof. It has elements of it, but it is more like another entry in the genre.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I liked Tucker & Dale, but I liked Cabin in the Woods better. I'm not sure its a straight-up spoof. It has elements of it, but it is more like another entry in the genre.



True. It does have many elements of spoof and satire, however, and my issue is that it never seemed to do anything with that slant that hasn't been done 1,000 times before. I felt as if the movie was trying to be clever by telling me something I already knew, and that didn't work.


----------

